Ask HN: Which tech stack to pick for web development in 2020? - shekhargulati
======
tracer4201
It would help if you clarify what exactly you’re trying to develop. Is it a
simple blog? Do you really need code in the backend? Do you need to integrate
with other systems in the back end?

Basically what are your requirements? Is this a personal project or something
at your job? What languages or frameworks is your organization already using
and people are familiar with?

More of a meta point - these comments are something else. I see everything
from React to using some solution that gives you containers out of the box.

This focus on languages, frameworks, and infrastructure tooling, instead of
working off your requirements is generally guaranteed tech debt in my
experience. If all your doing is building a simple website, who exactly
benefits from all the added complexity?

------
wishinghand
Nuxt, which is SSR using Vue. Also has the ability to be statically generated
in case your frontend isn’t particularly dynamic.

Elixir for an API if you need something extremely fault tolerant. Use Go if
you need speed but don’t want to learn Rust or C.

Unless you’re doing something way out there stick with PostgreSQL for the
database. Maybe an Apollo/GraphQL query setup in front of it.

------
ruxx
If I were to start a new project right now would be

React

    
    
      - preact
      - redux for caching requests and serializing in ssr
      - express as webserver
      - styled-system for ui
    

Go for api

    
    
      - postgres
      - redis

------
mister_hn
I would go for API-Platform ([https://api-platform.com/](https://api-
platform.com/)) without doubt, because it's the needed boilerplate to get
started with OpenAPI, Containers and K8S. It comes with React, but it supports
also VueJS and uses DoctrineORM for mapping objects in databases (by default,
PostgreSQL)

------
smithcoin
rails still works great in 2019.

------
goohex
Moonscript and Lapis

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19011356](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19011356)

------
naveen_
Django Framework (Python)

